# Capt. Sally's Women's Fishing Retreat April 18-20, 2008, Rockport



## Capt Sally (Nov 7, 2005)

*Capt. Sally's Women's Fishing Retreat
April 18-20, 2008*​ Laguna Reef Hotel, Rockport, Texas​​Open to women anglers of all skill levels, this first retreat will offer lots of fishing knowledge, camaraderie and relaxation!

Check in on Friday afternoon, swim in the pool, fish or kayak right outside your hotel suite door! Enjoy a meet and greet happy hour, food, beverages and a fully stuffed goody bag!

Saturday begins with breakfast, fishing, kayaking or swimming, then a seminar and demonstration schedule that includes all types and levels of fishing. Capt. Chuck Scates, the "Godfather" of Texas fly fishing and sightcasting will be giving fly casting lessons most of the day. Several kayak companies will be offering demos and paddling lessons on the beach in front of the hotel.

An absolutely first-class seminar schedule includes 2006 CCA Aransas Chapter Guide of the Year, Capt. "Limit Out Larry" Robinson on baitfishing, Capt. Kevin Shaw, 2007 winner of the FLW Team of the Year, 2007 Texas Redfish Series Team of the Year and Championship winner, among many other first place tournament wins, will talk about lure presentation and fish finding techniques, Capt. Billy Trimble will give everyone a beginners look at fly fishing, Dr. Mark Fisher from TPWD will be talking about "Common Prey Items on the Texas Coast" which is total insight into what redfish and trout are eating and when they are eating it! If that's not enough, there will be more great presentations added soon!

After this spectacular day, the Boiling Pot will be catering a poolside coastal dinner with beverages included. Seaworthy Marine will be presenting a very cool women's Fishing Fashion Show poolside as well! 
Laguna Reef has offered everyone suites with kitchens and balconies, there will be vendors available to talk about tackle, rods, reels and other fishing gear. Hospitality will abound! http://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=8swoikcab.0.0.tefnzccab.0&ts=S0318&p=http://www.lagunareef.com/&id=preview

Sunday, late checkout will offer everyone a chance to have a leisurely breakfast, swim in the pool, kayak or wade fish right outside your suite doors. There will also be an ala-carte menu for Sunday that includes guided fishing trips and an additional night at the hotel.

This is an all-inclusive retreat that includes suite accommodation for Friday and Saturday night, great food and beverages, plus an unbelievable group of seminar speakers and demonstrators geared to the women's fishing market. This retreat is open to only 50 women.

More information will be published daily, but if you don't want to miss the chance to participate in this very first Capt. Sally's Women's Fishing Retreat, click here to sign up right now! Or go to www.captainsally.com for more info! The cost for this all-inclusive retreat is $295 per person, but a deposit of $100 will hold your spot! You can put it on your credit card or send a check for either a deposit or the entire cost. There is a separate sign-up and cost for those of you who have homes in the area and do not wish to stay at Laguna Reef Hotel.

Don't miss the chance to learn about fishing from some of the most knowledgeable people in the field. Sign up soon!

If you are a tackle, rod, reel or kayak retailer or manufacturer or an otherwise interested party and would like to participate, please click here.

I hope to see you in Rockport to participate in another ground-breaking opportunity for women anglers!


----------

